# Advice needed for IELTS remark



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

I want to apply for WA State Sponsorship as I want to reside in Perth. I have already done EA assessment and IELTS. Here is my band score

Listening: 8.0
Reading: 9.0
Writing: 8.0
Speaking: 7.5

Overall: 8.0

As per my calculations, I have a total of 60 points

Education (Bachelor of engineering 4 year degree) = 15 points
Age (25 next week) = 30 points
IELTS = 10 points
SS = 5 points

Now my query is that what are the chances of getting an invite with 60 points? Should I apply for a remark in speaking and hope to get 8 across the board, making my score to be of 70 points?

I will be applying as a civil engineer under anzsco code 233211. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to apply for WA State Sponsorship as I want to reside in Perth. I have already done EA assessment and IELTS. Here is my band score
> 
> ...


I think you shud apply the eoi now. In the mean time apply for a remark because for speaking the chances are high that you will get a positive mark. Do the remark for speaking only. If you get a positive mark you win if not still you win since you are already in the que.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ChrisJAnderson, 

I agree with _samkalu_. Submit the EOI now and apply for a remark at the same time. If the remark increases your IELTS score and you don't get an invite in the meantime, just update and resubmit your EOI. With 70 points you should get an instant invite in the next round. If your occupation code is on the SOL you can also switch to a 189 EOI. And if your IELTS result remains the same you are still in a better position in the queue. So, it's a win-win (except for the re-mark fee). 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will follow your advice. Although I don't wanna switch to 189 as it takes ages for a Pakistani applicant to get it. Going to apply for the remark tomorrow.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

If you are going for state sponsorship, you do not need anything more than 60. Dont waste time on reevaluation


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ChrisJAnderson, 



> I don't wanna switch to 189 as it takes ages for a Pakistani applicant to get it.


And the 190 is really that much faster? I thought that the main bottleneck was the security check and that one should affect 189 and 190 equally. Correct me, if I'm wrong . If you are really only aiming for 190 a remark is indeed not necessary. No state has a higher IELTS requirement than 7 and more points should not make a difference. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ChrisJAnderson,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infact, WA doesnt even have an IELTS requirement and all you need is a 6 in all modules with 55 points and you get invited.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

IMO, remarking for S is worth trying. If you get 8 across, you can go for 189 with 65 pts, and will have ur EOI selected on next round.

Good luck


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

wesmant said:


> IMO, remarking for S is worth trying. If you get 8 across, you can go for 189 with 65 pts, and will have ur EOI selected on next round.
> 
> Good luck


But re-evaluation will take 6 weeks and if he goes for 190, he gets invited in 2 weeks.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

snarayan said:


> But re-evaluation will take 6 weeks and if he goes for 190, he gets invited in 2 weeks.


If it's me, I'd go for 189, addition 4 weeks is not a matter, as long as I am not limited to a state 
4weeks worth nothing as compare to 2 years limitation. 
I am on "economic migration", and I want to get to the place that offer the best among the states 

Well, each person has preference.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

wesmant said:


> If it's me, I'd go for 189, addition 4 weeks is not a matter, as long as I am not limited to a state
> 4weeks worth nothing as compare to 2 years limitation.
> I am on "economic migration", and I want to get to the place that offer the best among the states
> 
> Well, each person has preference.


Well, you are right, but looking at the way things are progressing with regards to removal State Sponsorship for ICT and some engineering professionals, I would take the first available opportunity and go with what is certain. Who knows what can happen in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Well, you are right, but looking at the way things are progressing with regards to removal State Sponsorship for ICT and some engineering professionals, I would take the first available opportunity and go with what is certain. Who knows what can happen in the next 4 weeks.


Well, it's back to what I mentioned earlier, preference 

Anyway, if there's chsnges, they'll give a few week in advance notice. You have time to manouvre in between


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

There was not even a day's notice given when State sponsorships were stopped for ICT occupations


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

And in this thread, ChrisJAnderson's preference is to reside in Perth.
So buddy, no need to claim extra points for Ielts, you're good to go


----------



## manikdn84 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,
I secured L-8.5 R-8.5 W-7 and S-6.5.
I need 7 in each of the modules. This is my third attempt, and totally frustrated with the score.
In my previous attempts, I got 7 in speaking. This time, I personally felt that I did far better than my previous attempts in speaking. Please advice whether I should go for a re-marking or rather re-take the exam?

Also, I see a difference of 2 between my reading(8.5) and speaking(6.5). Is it true that my speaking, would have been counter checked by two people and re-marking is not the best thing to do?

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



snarayan said:


> If you are going for state sponsorship, you do not need anything more than 60. Dont waste time on reevaluation


"Hi,

I have 60 points for 190 Visa, IELTS (6 in all modules) and have submitted EOI in december for 223311. 

From the above statement, what i had understood is, IELTS there is not mandatory to get more than 6 in IELTS FOR 190 VISA type, and if at all i require more points then i can go for retaking.

Also for 223311 ANZSCO code, any idea when the ceilings will get opened in other states apart from ACT.

Seniors pls do drop in.

thanks
Mohd."


----------

